# Can you remember their early puppy days?



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sad because even though Lexi is only 6 months old and we brought her home at 8 weeks I can't really remember much about what she was like! The only clear memory I have is getting up with her in the night and how I had to carry her outside and she'd snuggle up on my shoulder like a human baby! I wish I'd written stuff down, we took pics but mostly they are of her just sitting or sleeping. It's depressing to me because I only have vague memories of Maddie's early days too, I had a c-section with her and most of the first day memories are a big blur! I was hoping to have more memories of this "baby"! 

Oh well, I'm trying to pay more attention to Lexi's "toddlerhood" LOL!

Beth


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I had a video camera then for sure. I did keep track with pictures and my pup's blog - I am glad I did because when I look at the pictures of her, I cannot believe how much she's changed!

Definitely write stuff down during Lexi's "toddlerhood" - she is still a big baby...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I understand the sadness,Athena will be 1 yrs old in 51 days.I look at her puppy pictures and in a way glad it is over but miss it.I remember her nipping at my pants at our first morning pee run.It was out of excitement and was cute now that it is over with.Her being able to sneak under Lexi when they were playing.I miss her fluffiness and excitement.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I remember Mayzie's puppy days all too well







glad those days are over LOL!! She was definitely not snuggly!! she was a wild and crazy gator!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The more puppies you raise the easier it becomes to remember. I remember Vala as a tiny puppy when I used to refer to her as the "Blue Tick." She was the blue collar puppy and was always attached to mom like a tick. She was a tank even then. I remember Alexis came out screaming and she still has a big mouth.







I remember little things about all of my puppies.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I agree with Lisa. I remember the first time when little Warrick (KC/Rayne's brother) was truly aware of my location. They bathroom was my "puppy room". He was MAYBE 3 weeks old and he SCREAMED bloody murder because I disappeared. I was taking a shower but since he KNEW I was in the room and he couldn't see me you would have thought someone was killing him. Rayne was always the one marching to her own drummer. Most every puppy picture I have of her napping with her litter mates all heads are generally facing the same direction and then there is Rayne's butt. To this day she is often in her crate with her butt to the door while all the other dogs face the door. KC was always looking out for little Warrick, the true runt of the litter. She still has a knack for watching out for those who may not be able to care for themselves. She is a total mush around babies and toddlers but ignores 98% of adults. 

Tika was two weeks old when she attended her first SAR meeting. Snuggled in my coat in the meeting room at the kennel where she was born. Determined early on that traditional hot dog tracking was not for her. She apparently wanted to maintain her girlish figure. She went nuts though tracking with baby carrots as her tracking bait. 

Phoenix was phenomenal from day one. Insisting I take him instead of his sisters when *I* wanted a female. He was sick early on but once I got him through that he was the easiest dog I ever trained. I still remember one night before tucking him into bed as I was picking up all the toys scattered around the room, I picked up this little fleece toy beside the bed. As I stood I was scanning the room for other toys and realized it was just a little too heavy. Glanced back at the toy to see this floppy ear, black lab looking dog hanging from the toy, totally suspended well off the floor. Since the bed was closer to the floor I set him on the bed and he released the toy, looked at me and wagged his tail. Oh so proud of himself. 

Yep, I regret that I do not have as many pictures of them when they were younger but I will always have their memories.









** Kota and Chimo were older when I got both of them but I still vividly remember our early times together.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember like it was yesterday when I brought home Brady
some of the stuff he would do!! So cute with the floppy bunny ears.
I can't believe he will be 4 in a couple of months 

I have never been so blessed before he is truely my angel!!

I so wish I had a camcorder when we got him 
but I do have millions of pics
my DH calls me the crazy dog lady


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

Living that nightmare now. Anytime you need reminding, just yell.!!!!


----------

